# Food Safety News Tue 3/17/2020



## daveomak.fs (Mar 17, 2020)

Food Safety News
Tue 3/17/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Poultry and swine line speeds are both now federal cases*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 17, 2020 12:05 am For more than six weeks, a federal judge in Minnesota has been considering whether to dismiss a union challenge of USDA’s regulation of line speeds for swine slaughter. On the West Coast, in Northern California, a similar challenge to USDA’s regulation of line speeds for poultry won’t get an initial scheduling order until May. Department...  Continue Reading

* Danish research shows Campylobacter infections often part of outbreaks*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 17, 2020 12:03 am A large proportion of Campylobacter infections are not sporadic and can be linked to outbreaks, according to a study in Denmark. Campylobacter outbreaks are rarely reported, which may reflect limitations of surveillance testing as molecular typing is not routinely performed. Researchers whole genome sequenced 1,509 Campylobacter jejuni isolates from 774 patients and 735 food or...  Continue Reading

* Government finds E. coli contamination in sprouts; company initiates recall*
By News Desk on Mar 16, 2020 04:22 pm An indoor garden company is recalling all of its products that contain certain sprouts from Whole Foods and other retailers because the FDA has found the sprouts are contaminated with E. coli 0103. Chicago Indoor Garden has posted a news release citing the finding by the Food and Drug Administration. The company reports distributing the...  Continue Reading

* California company recalls sushi from 40 states for risk of vibrio infections*
By News Desk on Mar 16, 2020 04:01 pm AFC Distribution Corp. is recalling a certain kind of sushi from retailers because an ingredient in it could be contaminated with a microscopic organism that can cause illnesses in humans. The company, based in Ranchi Dominguez, CA, announced the recall of all of its sushi ebi with sell-by dates through March 13. The company initiated...  Continue Reading


----------

